# hello!



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey everyone, My name is Emily!
I have one horse,Keva and we do English,Westren,Driving/cart and are in 4H










heres a picture from last year...i don't have any good resent ones yet...

well, i really happy to be here....ttyl :lol:


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer. Your horse is very pretty


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## JumperDreams (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey, I'm new too. Your horse is really cute, I like his coloring.


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks everyone! it nice to meet you all


----------

